# دليل شركات التعدين و الفلزات فى السعودية



## ابو غازي (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة ارميتال
P.O. Box 172 
Riyadh 11383
Telephone: +966 1 265 2020 
Fax: +966 1 265 0350 
Email: [email protected] 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة ألوبكو
Head Office
P.O Box No.2080
Dammam 31451 KSA
Tel. +966 3 8471300
Fax. +966 3 8473010.

Jeddah
P.O Box No.8717
Jeddah 21492 KSA
Tel. +966 2 6370027
Fax. +966 3 6379763.

Riyadh
P.O Box No.2249
Riyadh 11451 KSA
Tel. +966 1 2950000
Fax. +966 1 2953343 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الشركة السعودية للتعدين
P.O. Box 59799
Riyadh 11535
Telephone: 
(+966) 1 2651979 
Fax: (+966) 1 2651494 
[email protected]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المصنع السعودي للأشكال الحديدية المدرفلة المحدودة
+966(2) 6353535 هاتف
+966(2) 6380759 فاكس
[email protected] بريد إلكتروني

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الفوزان للحديد

المنطقة الشرقية - المركز الرئيسي
ص. ب 5003 الدمام 31422
هاتف: 2223-812 (3-966+)
فاكس: 2224-812 (3-966+)

المنطقة الوسطى
ص. ب 8151 الرياض 11482
هاتف: 5247-448 (1-966+)
فاكس: 0127-446 (1-966+)

المنطقة الغربية
ص. ب 18963 جدة 21435
اف: 6660-620 (2-966+)
فاكس: 8144-623 (2-966+)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الراشد للحديد

P.O BOX 38809, AL-DOHA 31942, K.S.A
Tel.: (+966-3) 8572536 / 8576331 / 8574835
Fax.: +966-3 8572540 

P.O BOX 550, RIYADH 11421, K.S.A
Tel.: (+966-1) 2434577 / 2434578 / 2434460 
Fax.: +966-1-2412329 

NEAR PALESTINE BRIDGE, MAKKAH-MADINA EXPRESSWAY
P.O BOX 10167, JEDDAH 21433, K.S.A
Tel.: (+966-2) 6611014 / 6690820 / 6612208-Ext.44
Fax.: +966-2-6293916


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شركة سلمكو
P.O. Box 2802
Riyadh 11461
Tel. 01-4484322-4484388
[email protected]
Fax: 4467523 

P.O. Box 19790
Jeddah 21445
Tel. 02-6571818/6533456
Fax: 02-6517468 [email protected]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الزامل للحديد
ص. ب. 877 
الدمـام 31421
هاتف: 1840 847 (3) 966+ 
فاكس: 1291 847 (3) 966+
[email protected]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


الشركة العربية 

Tel:00966-3-341 0240
Fax:00966-3-341 7140
E-mail:[email protected] / [email protected]

Postal Address.O. Box: 10298, Jubail Industrial City
Saudi Arabia, 31961

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شركة بن لادن 
Address : P.O. Box 17296, Jeddah 21484, Saudi Arabia
Tel : + 966 2 636 9920 Fax : + 966 2 636 5986
Email: [email protected] 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شركة معدنية
P.O. Box 10882 
Jubail Industrial City, 31961
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Telephone No.: +966 3 358 8000
Fax No.: +966 3 3583831 
e-Mail: [email protected]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------


شركة خالد عبدالوهاب
kabdulwahab************.sa or kabdulwahab*************


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شركة بريكسون فورنيس
Mailing: P.O. Box 704, Al Khobar 31952, Saudi Arabia
Factory: Dammam Industrial City 2, Makkah Street, Road #139
Tel: +966 3 812-3800/3880/3099/3700/3660, Fax: +966 3 812 3088 
Email: [email protected]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة سعودي ماربل
TEL: 00 966 2 6726726 
FAX: 00966 2 6354781 
mailto:[email protected] 
mailto:[email protected] 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الشركة العربية للمعادن 
العنوان: الدمام - المنطقة الصناعية الثانية طريق ابقيق 130 
العنوان البريدي: ص.ب.2724
الخبر
الرمز البريدي 31952 
هاتف: 8121084 
فاكس: 8121260 
البريد الإلكتروني: [email protected] 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شركة الكفاءة التجارية
Address P.O.Box 7170 Dammam 31462 
Telephone +966-3-8260994 (7 lines) 
Fax (Sales) +966-3-8270126 
Fax (Purcase) +966-3-8290288 
[email protected]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شركة بتروهنت الشرق الأوسط
Tel 1 :01 4778755 
Address:الرياض -المطار القديم
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حديد الراجحي
[email protected]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة حديد السعودية
[email protected]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة الطويرقي
[email protected]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة يوني كول
[email protected]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة معادن
http://www.maaden.com.sa/ar/working.htm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شركة انماء للحديد
http://www.inmasteel.com.sa/


----------



## احمد جاكون (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بعد التحيه اقدم لسيادتكم وافر الشكر على المجهودات المفيده واتمنى المزيد


----------



## GeoOo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## gamal elkomy (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير..


----------



## ابو غازي (24 مارس 2010)

الغاز الاهلية (غازكو)
حى العليا-شمالمدينة الملك فهد الطبية-الرياض-ص.ب 564 الرياض
هاتف : 0096614664999
فاكس : 0096614664888
gasco.com.sa


----------



## ابو غازي (24 مارس 2010)

اسمنت القصيم
345 بريدة - السعودية
هاتف: 009663818888
فاكس: 009663810515
qcc.com.sa
________________________
الاسمنت السعودية 
ص.ب 306 الدمام 31411
هاتف: 0096638344500
فاكس: 0096638345460
saudicement.com.sa
________________________
اسمنت المنطقة الشرقية
ص.ب 4536 الدمام 31412
هاتف: 009668812222
فاكس: 009668812000
epcco.com
________________________
اسمنت ينبع
ص.ب 5330 جدة 21422
هاتف: 009666531555
فاكس: 00966531420
yanbucement.com
________________________
اسمنت تبوك
مدينة ضباء بجوار ميناء ضباء - ص.ب 122
هاتف: 00966044324100
فاكس: 00966044324111
tcc-sa.com
________________________
اسمنت المنطقة الجنوبية
ابها ص.ب 548
هاتف: 009662271500
فاكس: 009662271003
spcc.com.sa
________________________
اسمنت العربية
ص.ب 275 جدة 21411
هاتف: 0096626949700
فاكس: 0096624232033
arabiacement.com
________________________
اسمنت اليمامة
الادارة العامة بشارع البطحاء ص.ب 293 الرياض 11411
هاتف: 0096614058288
فاكس: 0096614033292
yamamacement.com


----------



## ابو غازي (24 مارس 2010)

العربية للانابيب
ص.ب 42734 الرياض 11551
هاتف: 0096612650123
فاكس: 0096612650311
arabian-pipes.com
____________________________________
الجبس الاهلية
ص.ب 187 الرياض 11411
هاتف: 0096614641963
فاكس: 0096614632100
gypsco.com.sa
____________________________________
معدنية (الوطنية لتصنيع و سبك المعادن)
ص.ب 10882 مدينة الجبيل الصناعية 31961
هاتف: 0096633588000
فاكس: 0096633583831
natmetalco.com
____________________________________
معادن (التعدين العربية السعودية)
مبنى وزارة البترول و الثروة المعدنية - شارع المعذر
ص.ب 68861 الرياض 11537
هاتف: 009664721222
فاكس: 009664721333
maaden.com.sa
[email protected]
____________________________________
مجموعة شركات الطويرقى ( حديد الاتفاق )
ص.ب 2705 الدمام 31461
هاتف: 0096638579922
فاكس: 0096690148573
altuwairqi.com
____________________________________
الشركة السعودية للحديد - حديد (احدى شركات مجموعة سابك )
ص.ب 10053 مدينة الجبيل الصناعية 31961
هاتف: 0096633571222
فاكس: 0096633582222
hadeed.com.sa


----------



## ابو غازي (24 مارس 2010)

من يعرف شركة فى مجال التعدين و الفلزات فى السعودية يكتب اسمها و وسيلة الاتصال بها لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## alshangiti (24 مارس 2010)

شركة التعدين العربية السعودية معادن www.maaden.com.sa


تأسست شركة التعدين العربية السعودية "معادن" كشركة سعودية مساهمة بتاريخ 14/11/1417هـ (الموافق23/3/1997م) بهدف تطوير المصادر المعدنية في المملكة العربية السعودية. ويتركز اهتمام معادن حاليا على نشاط الذهب الذي نما في السنوات الأخيرة ليشمل تشغيل خمسـة مناجم للذهب: مهد الذهب ، والحجار، والصخيبرات، وبلغة، والأمار. 
وتقوم شركة معادن في الوقت الحاضر بتوسيع نشاطاتها خارج نطاق أعمال الذهب، وذلك بتطوير مشروع الفوسفات و مشروع الألمنيوم و مشاريع أخرى .
وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، ومنذ تأسيس الشركة، تعاونت معادن (من خلال وزارة البترول والثروة المعدنية) مع الحكومة والمشرعين المحليين لوضع إطار تنظيمي لتنظيم وإدارة صناعة التعدين في المملكة العربية السعودية​ 

شركة معادن للذهب ومعادن الأساس احدى شركات معادن


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (26 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو غازي (26 مارس 2010)

الشركة السعودية لانابيب الصلب
www.sspipe.com
Fill application online


----------



## majidhassan (18 أبريل 2013)

اخوانى اتمن المساعد فانا ابحث عن عمل مهندس مكانيك ت ما جستير ودورات تدربيه ب امريكا وخبره اكتر من 20 عام في التشغيل والصيانة وتحليه المياه في شركه بس تكون شركه جاده من يمن يجد شركه تعلن عن وظائف بس تكن جاده ارجو منكم المسا عد ولديه اقامه قابله الى التحويل


----------

